

Ask HN: Interesting (small) bits of C or C++ code - malux85

Hey everyone!<p>I'm looking for interesting bits of C or C++ code, smaller programs or functions. That I can read and learn from.<p>Not looking for hello world examples, more complex. An example of "Hey thats neat" would be donut.c (http://www.a1k0n.net/2011/07/20/donut-math.html)<p>Anybody else know of cool little gems like this?
======
Someone
If you want to learn C <http://www.ioccc.org/> gives some nice examples.

If, on the other hand, you want to learn programming in C, do not use IOCCC
sources as something to aim for :-). I haven't read any of it, but I suspect
<http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2011/xv6.html> will contain a wide complexity
range of code.

------
jfaucett
coreutils is great if you're looking to buff up your c skills.
<http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/>, just was looking over remove_suffix
inside basename.c today actually.

------
quadfour
there is a reddit dedicated to small snippets of code called tinycode, but it
does not focus in any particular language. Github maybe your best option.

------
thomasbk
A little-known operator in C++, the "goes to"-operator:

int i=4;

while(i --> 0) { cout << i; }

~~~
dysoco
Actually that's just decrementing and comparing to 0: while((i--) > 0)

------
athesyn
Github.

I've found cool/interesting functions (and even one-liners) by browsing around
randomly.

